# Pronunciación - D final



## maghanish2

Para la 'd' en español, si es al fin de una palabra, se pronuncia como 'th' o 'd'....así que, se pronuncia como en 'todo' un en 'día'?

Yo sé que al principio es más o menos como la 'd' inglesa, y en el medio es más o menos como la 'th' inglesa (en though), pero cómo se pronuncia cuando es al fin?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Jeromed

En Latinoamérica:

Se pronuncia 'más o menos' como una _*d*_ inglesa, al comienzo de una palabra o después de una consonante.
Se pronuncia como _*th*_ en _*the *_después de una vocal (aunque la vocal esté en la palabra anterior).
Al final de una palabra, siempre aparece después de una vocal, así que se pronuncia como *th* en _*the.*_  Sin embargo, en algunos dialectos, no siempre se pronuncia esa _*d *_(_*verdá*_)
En España
Según entiendo, la d final se pronuncia de varias maneras, dependiendo de la región y del hablante: 

Como *th* en *the.*
Como *th* en _*think.*_
En algunos dialectos, no siempre se pronuncia (_*verdá*_)
Veamos qué dicen los españoles.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

Jeromed said:


> En Latinoamérica:
> Se pronuncia 'más o menos' como una _*d*_ inglesa, al comienzo de una palabra o después de una consonante.
> Se pronuncia como _*th*_ en _*the *_después de una vocal (aunque la vocal esté en la palabra anterior).
> Al final de una palabra, siempre aparece después de una vocal, así que se pronuncia como *th* en _*the.*_  Sin embargo, en algunos dialectos, no siempre se pronuncia esa _*d *_(_*verdá*_)
> En España
> Según entiendo, la d final se pronuncia de varias maneras, dependiendo de la región y del hablante:
> Como *th* en *the.*
> Como *th* en _*think.*_
> En algunos dialectos, no siempre se pronuncia (_*verdá*_)
> Veamos qué dicen los españoles.



Algunos catalanes la pronuncian /t/: Madri_t_. 

OCL


----------



## argentina84

We pronounce the Spanish *d* like the English *th* in *th*e. I still remember how hard was for me to get the English *d* sound! (I couldn't sleep for two days until I got it!)

I don't recognize any English* d* sound in any position in the Rioplatense Spanish. And it is something that I point out to foreigners when they wanna sound better in Spanish (the tongue between the teeth to say *d*)

Regards


----------



## Jeromed

argentina84 said:


> We pronounce the Spanish *d* like the English *th* in *th*e. I still remember how hard was for me to get the English *d* sound! (I couldn't sleep for two days until I got it!)
> 
> I don't recognize any English* d* sound in any position in the Rioplatense Spanish. And it is something that I point out to foreigners when they wanna sound better in Spanish (the tongue between the teeth to say *d*)


 
Does that mean that you say _Thutha_, with _th_ as in English _the_?


----------



## Outsider

Or "kwantho" for _cuando_?...


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

Yes, the d is interdental (between the teeth) like the th in English, but not as a continuous sound like th.  I hope that helps.  In the case of cuando (or any time it comes after an n), it's a little farther back, because the n itself is farther back, but at the same time don't give it a strongly emphasized pronunciation.
At the end of words, it may be easiest to just leave it off (don't pronounce it).


----------



## Kangy

Let me sum up everything that's been said about 'd'

At the beginning of isolated words and after n (ie, *cuando* and *dama*) it's pronounced as /d/
In any other place (ie, *hada* and *Madrid*) it's pronounced as /ð/

By 'isolated words' I mean words which are pronounced alone, or rather separately from the flow of the sentence. In fluid speech, even inital d's are pronounced as /ð/ as well.

Compare:

"La madre de Pedro me dio los dados"

Forced (unnatural) speech: /la 'maðɾe de 'peðɾo me djo los daðos/
Fluid (natural) speech: /la 'maðɾe ðe 'peðɾo me ðjo los ðaðos/


----------



## Jeromed

Kangy said:


> Let me sum up everything that's been said about 'd'
> 
> At the beginning of isolated words and after n (ie, *cuando* and *dama*) it's pronounced as /d/
> In any other place (ie, *hada* and *Madrid*) it's pronounced as /ð/
> 
> By 'isolated words' I mean words which are pronounced alone, or rather separately from the flow of the sentence. In fluid speech, even inital d's are pronounced as /ð/ as well.
> 
> Compare:
> 
> "La madre de Pedro me dio los dados"
> 
> Forced (unnatural) speech: /la 'maðɾe de 'peðɾo me djo los daðos/
> Fluid (natural) speech: /la 'maðɾe ðe 'peðɾo me ðjo los ðaðos/


 
Excellent!


----------



## argentina84

Kangy said:


> At the beginning of isolated words and after n (ie, *cuando* and *dama*) it's pronounced as /d/
> 
> But I don't say *d*ama with a /d/ sound! (I am beginning to think I don't speak well my own language! LoL)


----------



## Jeromed

Entonces ¡sos una ðama muy peculiar!


----------



## argentina84

Jeromed said:


> Entonces ¡sos una ðama muy peculiar!


hahaha I think I am!

Regards!


----------



## lazarus1907

Kangy said:


> At the beginning of isolated words and after n (ie, *cuando* and *dama*) it's pronounced as /d/
> In any other place (ie, *hada* and *Madrid*) it's pronounced as /ð/


I like this explanation best so far, but I'd like to add that it is also pronunced as /d/ after /l/ (ej. "balda", "el dúo").

To pronounce /d/ in Spanish, the tongue must be placed like in "th", but blocking the air, like the English "d". The vocal cords must start vibrating before the beginning of the next vowel, and there must be no final aspiration.

The sound /ð/ is like in "the".


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por todas las respuestas!  Agradezco mucho la ayuda!


----------



## Kangy

argentina84 said:


> But I don't say *d*ama with a /d/ sound! (I am beginning to think I don't speak well my own language! LoL)



Try saying 'dama' alone, with no other word before it.
If you still pronounce it like /'ðama/, it's either a mistake or a true regional variation


----------



## argentina84

Kangy said:


> Try saying 'dama' alone, with no other word before it.
> If you still pronounce it like /'ðama/, it's either a mistake or a true regional variation


 
hahaha So it is either a mistake, a regional variation or an idiolect, because I say /'ðama/ not /dama/!


----------



## lazarus1907

argentina84 said:


> hahaha So it is either a mistake, a regional variation or an idiolect, because I say /'ðama/ not /dama/!


Pronunciar /ðama/ a principio de frase después de una pausa resulta bastante difícil; me extraña que lo pronuncies así. ¿Seguro que hablamos del mismo sonido?


----------



## Kangy

Hmm...
It's true!
I've caught myself using /ð/ at the beginning of words too! 

I've noticed I say both indistinctly


----------



## argentina84

Yes! We are talking about the same sound! I always pronounce the Spanish d with the /'ð/ phoneme, that is, the interdental sound. The first time I produced a /d/ sound was three years ago when I learnt all the English phonemes one by one. And it was really hard for me. After too much practice, I am proud of my /d/ sound, but it only appears when I speak English. 

Should I go to the doctor? Does someone want to study my particular case? I will be glad if I can be of help to Science!


----------



## Outsider

lazarus1907 said:


> Pronunciar /dhama/ a principio de frase después de una pausa resulta bastante difícil; me extraña que lo pronuncies así.


Aunque no soy nativo, debo decir que a mí no me resulta nada difícil hacerlo.


----------



## Kangy

argentina84 said:


> Yes! We are talking about the same sound! I always pronounce the Spanish d with the /'ð/ phoneme, that is, the interdental sound. The first time I produced a /d/ sound was three years ago when I learnt all the English phonemes one by one. And it was really hard for me. After too much practice, I am proud of my /d/ sound, but it only appears when I speak English.
> 
> Should I go to the doctor? Does someone want to study my particular case? I will be glad if I can be of help to Science!



I'm sure you do pronounce /d/ after an /n/ sound, don't you?


----------



## argentina84

I put my tongue between my teeth every time I have to produce a Spanish d. I am starting to  get worried now...I can record myself so that you can believe me if you want.


----------



## lazarus1907

Outsider said:


> Aunque no soy nativo, debo decir que a mí no me resulta nada difícil hacerlo.


No dije que fuera imposible, pero para conseguir un mínimo de sonoridad, hay que pronunciarla más cercana a su variante oclusiva que como fricativa. En cualquier caso, suena afectado.


----------



## Outsider

lazarus1907 said:


> No dije que fuera imposible, pero para conseguir un mínimo de sonoridad, hay que pronunciarla más cercana a su variante oclusiva que como fricativa.


Como hay siempre más sonidos en la palabra, eso no me parece gran problema. Aunque la "d" sea débil, la "a" que la sigue permite entender bien que se dijo "dama".


----------



## lazarus1907

Outsider said:


> Como hay siempre más sonidos en la palabra, eso no me parece gran problema. Aunque la "d" sea débil, la "a" que la sigue permite entender bien que se dijo "dama".


Si nos ponemos así, yo puedo entender a casi cualquier extranjero que intente hablar español (al menos me esfuerzo), independientemente de lo bien o mal que pronuncie una palabra, pero eso no significa que suene bien en español. Más de una vez he oído "¿sabi kwanro lega ahhh trein?" y cosas por el estilo, y he después de procesarlo, les he dado una respuesta a su pregunta, pese a que la mitad de los sonidos les resultaban incomprensibles a otros españoles. A todo se acostumbra uno.


----------



## Jeromed

Outsider said:


> Aunque no soy nativo, debo decir que a mí no me resulta nada difícil hacerlo.


 
¿Y para qué lo haces, si se puede saber? ¿Sólo para divertirte?


----------



## Prog Lady

argentina84 said:


> hahaha So it is either a mistake, a regional variation or an idiolect, because I say /'ðama/ not /dama/!



It must be idiolect, because I say /dama/


----------



## Outsider

Jeromed said:


> ¿Y para qué lo haces, si se puede saber? ¿Sólo para divertirte?


¿Por qué no para divertirme?


----------



## argentina84

Prog Lady said:


> It must be idiolect, because I say /dama/


 
Perhaps, I will carry on an investigation among all the people I know to see whether they produce a /d/ or a /ð/ at initial position and let you  all know. 

It's exciting!

Regards!


----------



## iMak7

Hi!

I am new to this Spanish forums, it's been a few days that I started learning Spanish. Since I am a huge fan of Shakira, I am concentrating on Colombian pronunciation. One of the first thing that I noticed was difference in the pronunciation of certain letters. I posted a thread for each question.

*D* there's a rule

The Spanish "d" has two separate sounds, hard and soft. At the beginning of a word and after "n" or "l", the hard Spanish "d" closely resembles the "d" in the word "dog." The difference is that when pronouncing the hard Spanish "d", the tongue touches the back of the front teeth (rather than the gum ridge, as in English). In other situations (particularly between vowels) the "d" is softer, closely resembling the "th" sound in the word "this."

But what I noticed is that the hard 'd' is sometimes said in place of the soft 'd'

When should it be pronounced like that and is it regional difference?

Please check my other questions too

Thanks!


----------



## Tritón37

I studied elementary, secondary, post secundary, universtiy and graduate levels of education, and I had never ever heard before that the letter "D" has different sounds in Spanish.

If you want to learn Spanish well and fast, do not pay too much attention to different sounds on different letters because it is not that important IF it is true (what I personally doubt). That is actually one of the beauties of the Spanish speaking language: "what you see is how it sounds, always". Forget about the English pronunciations if you really want to learn Spanish.

Five bowels: five same sounds, always.
Consonants: same sound always.

Of course, there are some (actualy very few) exceptions, but those are for very advanced learners, not for beginers (sorry). Do not start from the things much more complicated to learn and understand. As you say in English: "keep it simple."

My two cents.


----------



## maghanish2

iMak7 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new to this Spanish forums, it's been a few days that I started learning Spanish. Since I am a huge fan of Shakira, I am concentrating on Colombian pronunciation. One of the first thing that I noticed was difference in the pronunciation of certain letters. I posted a thread for each question.
> 
> *D* there's a rule
> 
> The Spanish "d" has two separate sounds, hard and soft. At the beginning of a word and after "n" or "l", the hard Spanish "d" closely resembles the "d" in the word "dog." The difference is that when pronouncing the hard Spanish "d", the tongue touches the back of the front teeth (rather than the gum ridge, as in English). In other situations (particularly between vowels) the "d" is softer, closely resembling the "th" sound in the word "this."
> 
> But what I noticed is that the hard 'd' is sometimes said in place of the soft 'd'
> 
> When should it be pronounced like that and is it regional difference?
> 
> Please check my other questions too
> 
> Thanks!


 
I  have been living in Argentina and I can tell you that this distinction between the two d sounds is very true.  The soft d sound (like in Englissh word this) is much more common, especially in fast spoken language.  

The reason that Triton says there is only one d sound is because linguistically these two sounds are just light variations of each other-

I hope to have helped.


----------



## Tritón37

All I am trying to say is that English speakers learning Spanish tend, try and actually look for different sounds for the Spanish letters because that is implied in the English pronunciation (you HAVE TO pronounce the same letter differently).

However, we, native Spanish speakers, are NEVER EVER tough to learn different pronunciations for the same letters.

As I wrote before, in Spanish, every letter has one and only one sound (that is actually the main difference from the English language), and that is also why it is so difficult for Spanish speakers to learn how to pronounce English properly, because we now have to stick in our brain that each same letter has more than one sound in English.

I wish I could talk instead of writing to properly express exactly what I mean.

Regards,

gp


----------



## iMak7

Thanks you, I am paying close attention to these small details because it's better to be aware of them to begin with so that there would be no situation when discover that what you've learned was incorrect, it's my approach and it's not the first language I've learned


----------



## VictorBsAs

I am from Buenos Aires and I pronounce two clearly different sounds in:
un *d*e*d*o
The firt is similar (not equal, of course) to *d* in *d*og
The second is more similar to *th* in *th*is
Of course, I can prononce the same sound for both, but it will sound clearly affected. Try it.


----------



## More od Solzi

I pronounce all d's as [d] except those after vowels (which I change to ð)
This is common in Central America and in Colombia.

They say Colombian accent is very clear, maybe it has to do with hard _d,g,b_'s
(only the ones after the vowel are softened, never after consonants).

Colombian accent is praised, and this ''harder'' pronunciation seems pleasing to outsiders.
So,  for at least 30 % of Spanish speakers it is d,g,b which are ''the normal forms''
and the soft forms are used due to vowel influence. It's not like in other accents, where
the ''hard'' pronunciation seems ''marked'' or ''emphatic''.

Colombian and Central American: [la 'maðɾe ðe 'peðɾo me ðjo lo*s d*aðos]


----------



## Tritón37

Todo lo que estoy tratando de decir (o escribir, en este caso) es que desde el punto de vista didáctico, pedagógico y académico no se enseñan diferentes sonidos para las vocales y consonantes en idioma español o castellano.

Por supuesto que todos tenemos diferentes acentos, dados por el país de origen, y aún en diferentes regiones de un mismo país.  Pero como quiera que usted pronuncie la palabra "dedo", es simplemente eso: dedo.  Nadie absolutamente nunca lo va a corregir para decirle que usted lo está pronunciando mal, ni mucho menos le van a preguntar qué usted está diciendo pues siempre lo van a entender; lo que es muy diferente del inglés cuando usted no pronuncia una palabra correctamente puede, en realidad, que no tengan ni la más remota idea de lo que usted está queriendo decir.

En conclusión, no estamos hablando de diferentes acentos (al menos eso es mi entender) sino de diferentes pronunciaciones que no existen, repito, pedagógica ni académicamente, para las consonantes en el idioma españo o castellano.

Y como parece que yo no logro hacerme entender, pués simplemento no tengo nada más que aportar en este hilo.

Discúlpenme, y buena suerte,

gp.


----------



## manicha

La verdad es que el mayor parte de hablantes nativos de castellano tienen dos pronunciaciones para la d. Lo que sucede es que nadie nos las enseña, sino que son variaciones de la articulación que se realizan de forma inconsciente para facilitar la pronunciación, en función de los otros sonidos que acompañen a la d. 
Cuando uno aprende su idioma de sus padres y del entorno, lo normal es que aprenda a imitar esos sonidos inconscientemente y, como en castellano el cambio de uno por otro no supone variación de significado, en ningún momento te enseñan que existen dos pronunciaciones de la d. De hecho, nadie puede decir que pronunciarlas de una u otra manera es incorrecto. 
Otra cosa es que, si se aspira a hablar un idioma estranjero con fluidez, sea conveniente señalar al alumno las diferentes articulaciones de una letra, según su posición en la palabra. Posiblemente él, como hablante nativo, se vaya a ver influido por la producción de ese sonido en su lengua materna y si nadie atrae su atención sobre ese detalle, acabe pronunciando todas las des como "suaves" o como "fuertes". Y eso, aunque no es incorrecto, hace que el sonido sea poco natural. 
En gallego y en portugués, por ejemplo, hay vocales abiertas y cerradas, y si bien no son demasiados los casos en los que el cambio de una por otra altere el significado de la palabra (al menos en gallego), lo que queda claro, cuando se escucha a alguien que no hace esa diferencia al hablar, es que no es hablante nativo.


----------



## duvija

Sí, muchas veces pronunciamos la fricativa (approximant, en realidad) a inicio de frase. Se está barriendo a la oclusiva.


----------



## chamyto

VictorBsAs said:


> I am from Buenos Aires and I pronounce two clearly different sounds in:
> un *d*e*d*o
> The firt is similar (not equal, of course) to *d* in *d*og
> The second is more similar to *th* in *th*is
> Of course, I can prononce the same sound for both, but it will sound clearly affected. Try it.


 
That´s totally true , the second "d" is similar to "th" as in they .
Try to pronounce them identically , it´s imposible .


----------



## More od Solzi

manicha said:


> En gallego y en portugués, por ejemplo, hay vocales abiertas y cerradas, y si bien no son demasiados los casos en los que el cambio de una por otra altere el significado de la palabra (al menos en gallego), lo que queda claro, cuando se escucha a alguien que no hace esa diferencia al hablar, es que no es hablante nativo.



Pero en español no hay diferencia entre

*dedo *[dedo] 
*dedo *[deðo]
*dedo *[ðedo]
*dedo *[ðeðo]

 No cambia el sentido de la palabra, en portugués, _avó _y _avô _son cosas diferentes (abuela y abuelo).
Es como la t intervocalálica en inglés americano y australiano: wri*t*er (que es una t solo cuando se habla enfaticamente), en el habla normal suena más a una r española o a una d.
A ver, cuántos de vosotros usáis _r/d _cuando pronunciam wri*t*er?


----------



## argentina84

chamyto said:


> That´s totally true , the second "d" is similar to "th" as in they .
> Try to pronounce them identically , it´s imposible .



I thought we were discussing the pronunciation of the first *d* in "*d*edo"? 

And to me it sounds VERY affected if I try to pronounce the *d* like in *d*og.


----------



## manicha

More od Solzi said:


> Es como la t intervocalálica en inglés americano y australiano: wri*t*er (que es una t solo cuando se habla enfaticamente), en el habla normal suena más a una r española o a una d.
> A ver, cuántos de vosotros usáis _r/d _cuando pronunciam wri*t*er?



Pues a eso me refiero. No pasa nada porque uno pronuncie esa t como "t" en vez de como lo que en español sería una "r" suave. No digo que sea incorrecto. Sólo que te señala al momento como "no nativo". 
Y por otra parte, a mi también me parece que la d fuerte (en posición inicial) española es más suave que la d inglesa de "dog". 

Te pongo otro ejemplo. En gallego, las -n en posición final de palabra son velares. No hay diferencia de significado con una -n normal (creo que es alveolar), no hay posibilidad de confundir dos palabras porque se pronuncien con uno u otro sonido. Seguramente muchos hablantes ni siquiera son conscientes de esta diferencia, a menos que lo hayan estudiado en el instituto o en la facultad. Pero la pronunciación como alveolar de la -n en posición final suena totalmente "castellana", y del mismo modo, la producción (absolutamente espontánea) como velar de esa -n final por parte de un hablante gallego lo identifica rápidamente como tal, incluso hablando español.


----------

